# Lyft passenger comments



## Pinkmooostacheguy (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello everyone! I have been driving for lyft for a couple months and always have great comments left by the riders. My question is if when other passengers I pick up can see the comments made by other passengers? I believe, that seeing these great comments left would increase the likelihood of a tip and also any safety or trust issues with the driver. Thanks!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I received an e-mail from Lyft that contained passenger comments. I've never seen an e-mail of this nature in 3 months of Lyfting. PinkMooostachEguy, are you saying that these e-mails with passenger/rider comments have been arriving for awhile?

In addition to your comment, I'd like to also have the comments we make for our 5 star passengers be shared with those passengers. This would be a good way to make them feel good about Lyft Drivers, Lyft the Company, and themselves! If Lyft were to do this, I'd start leaving great comments on the rating window once again. I stopped entering written comments after my first month, because it seemed to be a waste of time. I just give 5 stars, submit that rating, and prepare for the next rider.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

I wish more passengers would leave comments, I love reading them


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

ADX said:


> I wish more passengers would leave comments, I love reading them


You seriously need your head examined.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> You seriously need your head examined.


Let me guess, you have a 4.7 Uber rating?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

ADX said:


> Let me guess, you have a 4.7 Uber rating?


and my dignity as a human being


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> and my dignity as a human being


You must be fun to hang out with


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

ADX said:


> You must be fun to hang out with


I'm glad you agree!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd also like to know who didn't 5-star me and why


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ADX said:


> You must be fun to hang out with


Don't worry sounds like another key board warrior. Keep up the awesome work! Too many pathetic people in this world like that dude lol Kudos!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

cin90 said:


> I'd also like to know who didn't 5-star me and why


Sometimes I can guess, like if the chick put a pin in the middle of her apartment, made me to wait, and then couldn't find me on the parking lot 50 feet away from the porch, with my hazards on. Or if I don't drop her off "HERE", in the middle of the street, or at the red curb, and pull over 30 feet further.

Sometimes I have no idea, like "Didn't end trip on app at end of trip" (literally). How do you know when I stopped the clock? Where did you get an idea when I have to stop it? Why do you think I need to stop it while you're still in the car?

Man, I hate these entitled foreign college kids with rich/corrupt daddies somewhere in Beijing.


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

The 5 star rating... I wish Lyft will send us a note via e-mail or text letting us know why Pax gave us less than 5 so we can improve or reason out and explain your side...but of course they only listen to Pax...


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Allen Coronel said:


> The 5 star rating... I wish Lyft will send us a note via e-mail or text letting us know why Pax gave us less than 5 so we can improve or reason out and explain your side...but of course they only listen to Pax...


I actually have an answer as to why they dont...they realize too many nutjobs drive for them and will try and retaliate against the customer.....lol...sad but true


----------

